# Cross Posting/Burmese Mtn Mix Dumped at Vet



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Cross posting this for Lori.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

HI ALL - THIS IS AN URGENT PLEA - I HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP. My daughter works for a vet and someone dropped off a perfectly healthy 9 year old Bermese Mt. Dog mix and left money on the counter saying she wanted him euthanized because they no longer wanted him.! He is a sweet neutered boy who as far as the vet can tell is healthy and happy. Of course he will NOT be euthanized and we are desperately seeking a foster or an adopter for him. The vet does not have bording facilities and if this boy winds up in a shelter he will more than likely live his life out there as there is not a big market for 9 year old dogs. Please reach down into your heart to help him out. Right now he is at my house, but I really do not have the room for him with 3 female goldens here - so I need to move him ASAP.

Thanks and please pass to all on each of your email lists.

PS - I have a great picture of him but cannot seem to be able to put it in this email - (something to do with meetup) so if anyone wants to take a look, just email me at [email protected] and I will send it to you.

Lori


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

This does not say where she lives? That bit of info would be helpful.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How sad that this sweet old boy would be dumped but how lucky to have found your daughter and you. You're in New Jersey, right?
Is there a BMD Rescue who might take him? You're not so far from Maryland, I'll ask around but I don't know of anyone looking for a dog right now.

I sent you an email.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bernese Mountain Dog*

I just emld. Lori to ask what city and state this boy is in and asked her to send me a pic of him, too.

Will post here when she replies.,

I also sent her this list of Bernese Mountain Dog Rescues:
http://www.netpets.com/dogs/dogresc/breeds/dogbern.html


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Charlie is currently in a wonderful foster home in Hartford, CT. Some of you may remember Lisa (SunshineGoldens), who has generously agreed to take this lovebug in and foster him. He is not a Sunshine dog, so anyone who is interested in this handsome boy, can contact Lisa at SGRR01mail.com, or Lori at [email protected].


Da da... Here is Charlie one of the most handsome Bernese Mt Dog mixes I have seen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

You beat me to it. I emld. Lori and here is what she said:
Charlie is in Hartford CT now being fostered - he is a great boy!


So anyone who is interested in this handsome boy, can contact Lisa at [email protected], or Lori at [email protected].


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Bumping post


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Charlie in Ct.

I need a home!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

bumping....what a sweet looking guy!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

cham said:


> Charlie is currently in a wonderful foster home in Hartford, CT. Some of you may remember Lisa (SunshineGoldens), who has generously agreed to take this lovebug in and foster him. He is not a Sunshine dog, so anyone who is interested in this handsome boy, can contact Lisa at SGRR01mail.com, or Lori at [email protected].
> 
> 
> Da da... Here is Charlie one of the most handsome Bernese Mt Dog mixes I have seen!


 
Correction: Lisa's email is [email protected] for somereason it wont let me edit it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this info from Lisa, too*

*Got this info from Lisa, too!*

*he is great w dogs, kids n cats tooo - he is the best boy*
I got a reply from Lisa at this email:
[email protected]


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I just spoke to Lisa, and got this update:


*"There is a very good chance that Charlie is not a Bernese Mtn. Dog mix. He is still going thru the assessment process, but we is fairly sure he is an English Shepard, one of the working/herding breeds, and she is in touch with the National ES Rescue to make sure. He has a lot of working dog attributes - VERY smart, visual but not like a Border Collie... but much more visually tuned-in than any of my retrievers.*
*Charlie is adjusting to being part of my pack, and is wonderful in the house, he is a sweet, affectionate dog who very much wants to please his handler - provided he has a good deal of mental stimulation. We're working on getting him to release toys - he tends to clamp down hard and doesn't give them up willingly. VERY BRIGHT dog. He learned "leave it" in all of 10 minutes, but does seem to have the habit of marking unfamiliar territory which we are working on. Baby steps. This is all new to Charlie. He is neutered, and is learning to play appropriately with my pack, without feeling overwhelmed."*

*more to follow as we hear back from the English Shepard Rescue.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Was this dog turned in, in CT? Thank Lisa for taking him in for me. This dog reminds me so much of another that was transported to NY a year or two ago. I'm sure they're not the same dog, but this brought back memories.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Was this dog turned in, in CT? Thank Lisa for taking him in for me. This dog reminds me so much of another that was transported to NY a year or two ago. I'm sure they're not the same dog, but this brought back memories.


 
Charlie was turned into a NJ vet, with orders to euthanize him because the family didnt want him anymore. The Vet refused, Lori's daughter brought him home and the rest is history! And may it be a good history


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How unbelievable and tragic that someone would willingly part with a dog who has been part of their life.

I know it happens because I have had some of those rescues myself, but.

How wonderful that he found some angels to help him find a new life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Is Charlie at the vet or is he with Lisa? Did you ever hear back fromt he English Shepherd Rescue?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Cham
> 
> Is Charlie at the vet or is he with Lori? Just hoping he isn't at vet all this time.
> 
> Did you ever hear back fromt he English Shepherd Rescue?


 
Charlie is being fostered by Lisa aka Sunshinegoldens. He is in Hartford, CT.
I haven't talke to Lisa since yesterday, and chances are I won't until tonight, because of her job, but I will shoot off an email to her.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Charlie update*

Email from Lisa, 

Charlie continues to do well. He's a DOLL. He's still anxious - esp as he gets more and more roaming space in our house. He's the kind of dog who needs to acclimate slowly to things. HE's a real trip! I will be posting him on Petfinder as soon as I can get my own PF site. So look for Charlie on petfinder hopefully soon!!! :wavey:


He needs to be neutered and I plan to schedule that this weekend.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Aww what a handsome guy!


----------

